# report



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

was out 1 day last week on 6 mile, fished the bridge, most succes jigging and slip bobbering out in the channel. Fished cranks on the flats up by the cabin with mixed results, some big ones, but most fish have finally moved deeper


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

yeah the fish have moved out deeper. we were up there about a week ago and tried some of the shallow cranks and nothing doing. Moved out into the channel and vertical jigged our fish. Try green and pink!! Good luck!


----------

